# USA Basketball likes Camby...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What do you guys think about Camby being on Team USA?

_USA Basketball wants Nuggets center Marcus Camby to wear red, white and blue. 

Jerry Colangelo, USA Basketball's senior men's team managing director, said Monday he has extended an invitation to Camby to join the team. But it's uncertain if Camby will accept because of a family situation he has been dealing with since season's end. The 2007 NBA defensive player of the year is expected to speak to Colangelo soon about the invitation. 

"The ball is in his court and we are awaiting a call from him," Colangelo said in a phone interview Monday. "We've had a call into his agent for some time here. We have not heard back. We made a determination that we want to extend an invitation to him." 

If Camby accepts, he will have an opportunity to make Team USA's roster for the FIBA Americas Championship, an Olympic qualifying tournament, in Las Vegas from Aug. 22-Sept. 2. He also would get a chance to make Team USA's 2008 Beijing Olympics team if it qualifies. Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony also plays for Team USA. _

Article


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think he would be a good fit. Fast and athletic and a superior defender. be a good addition to the team


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If he stays a Nugget, I don't want to see his fragile self on the team. If he is traded, go for it Camby


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That's pretty tough, because his season was really good, and we don't want to risk him get injured. But on that note, a lot of teams are risking their stars like Lebron, and others, so I think it would be good for him...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't care. Leaving out Iverson for the selection was the most offensive thing I've seen from the NBA.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> I don't care. Leaving out Iverson for the selection was the most offensive thing I've seen from the NBA.


Couldnt agree more, It ruined USA basketball for me for good


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Let's wait until Marcus plays 82 without getting hurt before we start worrying about high intensity games all summer. Sorry, America.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

USA Basketball should love Camby. The NBA is finally reconizing his great talent with the Defensive Player of the Year award but what a joke he's DPOY and he can't even make the All-Star team? This could be a good chance for Camby to show what the NBA missed.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> If he stays a Nugget, I don't want to see his fragile self on the team. If he is traded, go for it Camby


Co-signed.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> I don't care. Leaving out Iverson for the selection was the most offensive thing I've seen from the NBA.


QFT


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Camby has turned down the invite.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/news/story?id=2873430


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

That's alright to hear, at least now we don't have to worry about him getting injured, and when it comes to professional sport, or any occupation you have to put family first...


----------

